# money transfer



## mrchrees (Dec 1, 2011)

We're moving to Spain at the end of the month. The bank transfer rates are terrible. Anyone got any ideas how i can get the money over there at a decent rate? I'm talking 10000+.. Cheers


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrchrees said:


> We're moving to Spain at the end of the month. The bank transfer rates are terrible. Anyone got any ideas how i can get the money over there at a decent rate? I'm talking 10000+.. Cheers


Goodness, the rates are good compared with a few weeks or so ago....

Seriously though, I'm afraid that the banks do take their pound of flesh on money transfers. You would be best advised to look at someone like HiFX or Moneycorp and compare the rate with your bank... To be honest, we often discover that our Nationwide bank direct transfer works out as good a deal as anything even factoring in the swift transfer fee, but it differs depending on how much you are transferring. The bigger the transfer, the better the rate with the likes of HiFX


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use this firm, you can set your own future rate, transfers over £3000 have no commission, they are very professional and I cannot fault them. Money usually arrives within 3 days.

Foreign Money & Currency Exchange Services, Euro Exchange, UK Currency Converter :: SmartCurrencyExchange.com


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have heard great reports about world first currency exchange... i spoke with them, very professional, very approachable and i will be using them.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> I have heard great reports about world first currency exchange... i spoke with them, very professional, very approachable and i will be using them.


I use World First all the time - yep, they're great. No charges and as good an exchange rate as anywhere else.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I use World First all the time - yep, they're great. No charges and as good an exchange rate as anywhere else.


I can confirm the above I use them for my pension transfer and its in my bank the same day, plus no fees or charges and I got almost 1.18 euros to the pound


----------



## moragmckenzie (Aug 23, 2008)

I use a company called World Wide Currency - also with no fees or charges - and the most recent rate was 1.17. The money is usually in my Spanish bank account within 1 or 2 days. Richard Bass is the chap I contact - he´s really helpful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

We transferred from Chase US to Santander, there was the typical 20 euro charge, and then a charge of 40 euros that no one can tell us who received it. We are just guessing it's the Vatican's cut.

Why not just get a bank check and then deposit when you arrive?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

folklore said:


> We transferred from Chase US to Santander, there was the typical 20 euro charge, and then a charge of 40 euros that no one can tell us who received it. We are just guessing it's the Vatican's cut.
> 
> Why not just get a bank check and then deposit when you arrive?


Cant you just convert yours into something else in Columbia and then cash it in when you get to Europe at a bit of a profit


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Cant you just convert yours into something else in Columbia and then cash it in when you get to Europe at a bit of a profit


jajajaja...I wish...I have to transfer usd to colOmiban pesos...there goes 35% since 2009...but if anyone wants to buy gold at half price (graded 99.9%) I can arrange you to meet up with them at the airport. all legal...the prospectors bring it into Medellin and have it smelted. The banks won't touch it because they think everything is narco.

If I get a usd check here I have to dhl it to Tulsa, Oklahoma...they won't touch it here...but I've had similar experience in Canada...


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

have you tried the caxton fx card no charges to use an atm just load it on line or a text the card charges a fee of £10 BUT YOU GET THIS back on your first deposit


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> have you tried the caxton fx card no charges to use an atm just load it on line or a text the card charges a fee of £10 BUT YOU GET THIS back on your first deposit




what does that have to do with opening a Spanish bank account??


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

i thought it might have been some help by the response i take it as not


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> i thought it might have been some help by the response i take it as not


I'm sure it is helpful to some..................just don't see what it has to do with opening a bank account - I've moved it to a thread about foreign exchange - hope that's OK?


----------

